# Swordfish Thread



## syrupdawg

Since the wahoo thread turned out so good I figured let's start an informative swordfish thread. 

I'm planning my first overnight swordfish trip next month and was wanting to learn a little more about rigging for them. My plan now is to use my 2 50w's as my reels. One at 300' and one shallower at say 100 to 150'. I was considering using one of my talica 25s as a surface bait but not sure about a 3 line drop yet or not. 

I was going to put out my drift sock to slow my drift and use balloons with glow sticks to keep track of the lines. 

What baits do y'all like to use and typically what size circle hooks? What brand and color deep drop lights do you prefer? Is there a certain moon phase that typically sees better action than others? 

I'm pretty stoked about heading out next month and any kind of help that I can get is appreciated. Maybe this thread can turn out like the wahoo thread and help me and others learn more about sword fishing. Thank you


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

Why would you want to slow your drift?


----------



## Chris V

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f37/bluewater-catfishing-swordfish-how-38753/

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f37/swordfish-they-really-picky-75060/

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f37/swordfish-terminal-tackle-48578/


----------



## Chris V

I'm sure some will add to this, but most of what you might want/need is in above threads. Some of us have tweaked some of that info since then which I might elaborate on later, but for right now, I'm still at work......selling fishing tackle

In regards with what Woody said, covering water is important when swording. If its above 2 knots or so, then I like to slow us down, but here in the Northern Gulf, a perfect drift speed is around 1-1.5 knots. Let the boat drift and rock as much as you can stand it. Remember, the more the boat rocks and rolls, the more action that is being imparted on the baits and the lights.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

Bingo. Food for thought OP, the guys in south Florida are fishing in the gulf stream, regularly in 3 knots of current. With a drift sock and/or little to no current as we typically have in the northern gulf, you may only be covering a couple hundred square yards of bottom. With heavy current, you could cover over a mile in a drift. When you get a strike or fish on, immediately mark the spot in your bottom machine and try to drop on that exact spot. More times than not, we hook up almost instantaneously. Granted, this is while daytiming, but still. It indicates schooling swords. Something to consider...


----------



## Kim

I'm still working on getting myself dialed in on the broad bills. My success rate has picked up after reading these linked posts above, lot of good information there. About the only thing I can offer is a tip I got from another PFF member, buy your big bait squids at an Asian Market if there is one around. He picks at up nice big good looking squids for baits at a dollar each.


----------



## Chris V

I will add another bit of info. I'm in love with Swordfish. I love catching them, looking at them and eating them. I've been fishing for Swords for about 10 yrs now and every time one hits the deck I still find myself just looking at it, especially the pups, they are just glowing. Broadbills and Makos go hand-in-hand IMO as the ultimate "do-not-mess-with-me-badasses" of the oceans. Well.....besides an Orca, but that's a whole different thing entirely


----------



## syrupdawg

How many lights do you typically use on reach rig? Just one or 2 spaced a few feet apart? My boat has underwater lights so maybe that will help attract bait. 

Kim that's a great idea about getting the squid at a market. I called the nearest one to me after you posted that and the guy said he has all different sizes frozen and fresh.


----------



## Chris V

I typically use one light, but over the past two seasons I've tried different lighting including the use of two (and even three) lights per rig. I have found that using my basic LED (I mostly use Centro, but also LP) in conjunction with a small strobe spaced anywhere from 10-20ft from it has shown success as well. I think the most important thing is to have light in general


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

I use one light at night and two spaced about 25 feet apart, and 25 feet above my bait, for daytiming. I like the diamond strobes over the LP


----------



## samoajoe

What about weights for such an endeavor?


----------



## Chris V

Daytime or Night Joe? Daytime answers will certainly vary. Anywhere from 5-20lbs, usually homemade weights of concrete or bricks


----------



## samoajoe

Chris......Wow, I didn't know it made a difference that deep and what kind of weight you went with. I've learned a lot about swording from yours and others posts.


----------



## Kim

Bricks are about the cheapest route to go especially if you know someone in construction.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

Forum member samoajoe makes all of my weights for swording. Definitely hit him up for a fair price


----------



## nb&twil

Useful thread here. Thanks for the input Chris and others.


----------



## Chris V

There is no rule of thumb for nighttime swording. You use as much weight as necessary. Usually anywhere from 10oz to 3lbs


----------



## Chasin' Tales

*Swordfishing "Bobber"*

Ok, also thought I'd share my sword fishing "bobber". Many may have already seen this from other forums. It is much better than using balloons to float out lines. It's been quite a few years since I made these, so I don't have an exact parts list. Pretty simple concept.
Start with a foam pool noodle (must have a hole in the middle). . Cut about a 1.5' long section. Find PVC that fits snug inside the noodle. 
You will need an end cap that fits the PVC pipe. Drill a small hole in the middle of the end cap. Push a piece of 200 lb mono thru the hole. Make a small loop with the mono and crimp as to keep the tag end of the mono from pulling thru the end cap. Then glue the end cap to the PVC pipe. Cut the mono to about 1' and crimp a swivel to the end.
Glue the pool noodle to the PVC pipe, pushing it all the way down and butted up against the end cap that was just installed.
On the other end of the pipe, install a 1/2" npt female coupling. 
Now you are ready to fish. A typical small cayalume glow/light stick will thread snugly into a 1/2" npt coupling. I haven't had one fall out, but bring a couple spares. 
I usually fish 3-4 lines when drifting for swords. The tip rod I fish the deepest. I usually put this out first since it's the easiest and seems to get hit the most. 
The next line I put out is the shallowest. It will be drifted furthest away from the boat using a bobber. Crack the glow stick and thread it into the top coupling. Drop the bait to the depth desired (using 20+ oz weight, depending on current). Clip the swivels on the bobber to the line. Then take a rubber band and twist it many times around the line and secure the ends in the swivel. Close the swivel and place the bobber in the water. The bobber should float upright with the rubber band keeping the line from running thru the swivel. Drift the bait away from the boat. I usually put this bait just beyond the glow from the swordfish light. The lightstick on top allows you to keep tabs on the bait. You will easily be able to tell when a fish takes the bait. If it lays down flat in the water, a fish has grabbed the bait and come up with it. Once you do have a fish, simply reel in. When he swivel/rubber band gets to the rod tip, keep reeling. The rubber band will break and the swivel will just keep sliding down the line.


----------



## Chris V

I used to have two of those. They worked pretty well.

Admittedly, I may start using them again. I hate balloons but also hated explaining how to attach the bobber


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

I hardly nighttime for them anymore. For daytiming, I use anywhere from 5-8# stick leads. Again, I get mine custom made from forum member samoajoe. I also use a 2-3# lead near the top of my leader if I am going to use a breakaway system. The more weight you have on, the harder it is to detect the strike. We do not have near the current in the northern gulf as they do in south Florida, where I learned how. Down there we are either using a 5-8# stick lead or a 10-20# breakaway concrete weight.


----------



## TCAT

My setup. I've only fished at night. 

1. I use LP hooks
2. 10-15lb flouro leader
3. LP or centro disco lights attached to swivel and main line connection
4. 1-3 lb weight attached to swivel main line connection with #64 rubber band
5. Floss tie mantle and head of squid
6. Use a 3-4" cork above the crimp connecting the hook to leader
7. Allow hood to swing freely after crimping
8. The cork allows the eye of the hook to be concealed in mantle but half of the shank just outside the mantle for most hooks. 
9. Buy some cheap line counters and pay attention
10. Buy some cheap catfish bells that can attach to the rod tip. I use these to help identify the bite. 
11. I floss tie tip of mantle to leader to keep squid from bunching up. 
12. I deploy 2-3 lines and use balloons to maintain separation. 
13. I place small light sticks in balloons

Enjoy the stars...drink some cold beer...and wait for the dinner bell to ring.


----------



## syrupdawg

What size hooks do y'all use? I know I'll be using a circle hook thinking about 13/0 or 14/0. Is that too small?


----------



## recess

syrupdawg said:


> What size hooks do y'all use? I know I'll be using a circle hook thinking about 13/0 or 14/0. Is that too small?


Hook sizes depend on bait size IMO but 9/0 10/0 southern tuna styles is routine.


----------



## Chris V

I use a Mustad wide gap circle, from 10/0-12/0


----------



## Fowl Mood

So much information, so little time to fish!! Thanks for all this great info. I'm planning my first Sword trip in about a month and I'm fired up about it. I've gotten more info from this site than any 10 articles I read in magazines. Chris, are you Michael and Sam's friend from Gulf Shores? I have been talking to them about this trip and they have been talking about what they've learned from you. I just joined this site and kind of put 2 &2 together. I hope they will be able to go with me.
Thanks for all the great info


----------



## syrupdawg

Fowl Mood said:


> So much information, so little time to fish!! Thanks for all this great info. I'm planning my first Sword trip in about a month and I'm fired up about it. I've gotten more info from this site than any 10 articles I read in magazines. Chris, are you Michael and Sam's friend from Gulf Shores? I have been talking to them about this trip and they have been talking about what they've learned from you. I just joined this site and kind of put 2 &2 together. I hope they will be able to go with me.
> Thanks for all the great info


I'm planning my first trip for the weekend of April 12th. Probably leave out of Mexico Beach around lunch on Saturday and troll around some on the way out and setup a drift a hour or 2 after dark. Weather permitting!


----------



## bigtallluke

syrupdawg said:


> What size hooks do y'all use? I know I'll be using a circle hook thinking about 13/0 or 14/0. Is that too small?


The last 2 swords that we landed, we were using the cheap 12/0 Mustad circle hooks that have already been mentioned. With that being said, I probably won't use them again as a first choice. There is nothing wrong with those hooks, and I still have some in my tackle bag.... But I'm of the opinion that if you are going to spend that much time, money, and effort to catch a swordy then why jeapordize the whole operation on a cheap hook? I like quality tackle even if it costs more.... The difference in price is nothing if it comes down to landing the fish or having it swim away due to tackle failure. I just bought some Gamakatsu 10/0 big eye circle hooks (#12054) for the next endeavor. They have a wide gape and its a much higher quality hook when compared to the mustad. I'm sure the argument will come up about the soft mouth of the sword fish vs the strength of a "cheap hook". The cheap hooks work great, but at the end of the day I couldn't forgive myself if I lost 100lbs++ of prime steaks due to a cheap hook. 
With all that said, I still strongly agree with something ChrisV said at the beginning of one if his sword fish how to threads..... Loosely restated... It can be as simple or as complicated as you make it, and it doesn't need to be complicated. Swordfish arent picky. Do what works for you. Tight lines, and go get one!


----------



## Scruggspc

Luke I smell a sword trip on the CH.


----------



## Chris V

bigtallluke said:


> The last 2 swords that we landed, we were using the cheap 12/0 Mustad circle hooks that have already been mentioned. With that being said, I probably won't use them again as a first choice. There is nothing wrong with those hooks, and I still have some in my tackle bag.... But I'm of the opinion that if you are going to spend that much time, money, and effort to catch a swordy then why jeapordize the whole operation on a cheap hook? I like quality tackle even if it costs more.... The difference in price is nothing if it comes down to landing the fish or having it swim away due to tackle failure. I just bought some Gamakatsu 10/0 big eye circle hooks (#12054) for the next endeavor. They have a wide gape and its a much higher quality hook when compared to the mustad. I'm sure the argument will come up about the soft mouth of the sword fish vs the strength of a "cheap hook". The cheap hooks work great, but at the end of the day I couldn't forgive myself if I lost 100lbs++ of prime steaks due to a cheap hook.
> With all that said, I still strongly agree with something ChrisV said at the beginning of one if his sword fish how to threads..... Loosely restated... It can be as simple or as complicated as you make it, and it doesn't need to be complicated. Swordfish arent picky. Do what works for you. Tight lines, and go get one!


No argument of hook strength vs sword mouth, but I will go ahead and assume that you assumed of which hook I mentioned (considering I'm the only one who mentioned the mustads).

The mustad circles I fish are not cheap and will not rust. They are the Z steel series hooks and cost about 20.00 for ten hooks. I've had some of these hooks and even their duratin-coated predecessor for multiple seasons. I wouldn't skimp either and certainly never do when taking customers of ours who are expecting to catch the fish they hook. I haven't lost a sword using those hooks in over five years. 

Which model circles were rusting on you and what hook were you using before the last two swords you mentioned?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

Since when did Mustad hooks become "cheap?"


----------



## Chris V

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Since when did Mustad hooks become "cheap?"


Some are, some aren't, like most brands I suppose (except Owners, cheap there still costs more)


----------



## bigtallluke

Scruggspc said:


> Luke I smell a sword trip on the CH.


Harris I'm ready.... I'm absolutely itching in my skin to go sword fishing again! Lets do it!



Chris V said:


> No argument of hook strength vs sword mouth, but I will go ahead and assume that you assumed of which hook I mentioned (considering I'm the only one who mentioned the mustads).
> 
> The mustad circles I fish are not cheap and will not rust. They are the Z steel series hooks and cost about 20.00 for ten hooks. I've had some of these hooks and even their duratin-coated predecessor for multiple seasons. I wouldn't skimp either and certainly never do when taking customers of ours who are expecting to catch the fish they hook. I haven't lost a sword using those hooks in over five years.
> 
> Which model circles were rusting on you and what hook were you using before the last two swords you mentioned?


Man I thought to myself after I posted that comment "wow I probably should have checked that part number for that mustad hook mentioned". I was assuming that you were using the same hooks that I was using... These were only $1.99 for a pack of two, and I don't have a part number on hand. These are definitely not the same z steel hooks in which you mentioned. I apologize if my post looked as if I were pointing fingers... Definitely not my intention at all, but I just re read it and I can see how it could be interpreted as that. I'm a mere infant at catching big game fish, and by no means am I trying to "drop knowledge" on anyone or pretend to be an expert, and I'm especially not trying to rub any of you highly experienced guys the wrong way. I was merely trying to express my preference for quality tackle. I have learned a ton from you guys, and I appreciate all the knowledge that you guys continue to share. 

To clear things up, I was only referring to the bottom of the line mustad series of hooks. My box is full of the mustad demon circle hooks that are 2x strength and come in the "nice packaging" with the green reflective print on the card stock... I think those are great hooks, and consider them to be nice quality. Sorry for the derail... Back to swording info :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris V

No worries Luke


----------



## Tim_G

Kim said:


> buy your big bait squids at an Asian Market if there is one around. He picks at up nice big good looking squids for baits at a dollar each.


I've heard this so many times, but I think I've tried every Asian market from here to Destin with no luck on large, fresh squid. Does anyone know where to get them locally???


----------



## Eastern Tackle

TCAT said:


> 9. Buy some cheap line counters and pay attention


I made a small mono loop attached to my line counters that goes around my wrist. Can tell you how many times it has almost come out of my hand and gone over when setting out. Finally got smart before loosing one.


----------



## Eastern Tackle

TIM_G said:


> I've heard this so many times, but I think I've tried every Asian market from here to Destin with no luck on large, fresh squid. Does anyone know where to get them locally???


Take me fishing and I will bring you a 50lb block :thumbup: They have the medium calamari's now, but as we know the large size korean ones are too big and softball. And they arent fresh. They ALL come frozen....like most shrimp and they are just thawing them out. 99.5% of them anyway.

But you can drop the big block in plastic tote with water and individually vac pack them as they peel off. They are still frozen and workout perfect. I think the last one I did, I got a dozen three packs out of it and it was $55. So about $1.50 a squid.


----------



## Tim_G

Didn't know they were all frozen anyways. Thanks Jim. It's about time to really start hunting them hard!


----------



## Tom Hilton

If you are REALLY serious about learning about swordfishing, you may consider coming over to Texas for a one day seminar given by the best in the Gulf - The Boobytrap Team. It will be held all day Saturday April 26, 2014 in Freeport, Texas.

http://boobytrapfishingteam.com/swo...swordfish-seminar/#eventcatalog/EVENTSCHEDULE

A couple of years ago, the day after the seminar, Brett Holden went out and caught something like 31 daytime swords - in one day.

Here is a glimpse of the swordfish chart that we produce for your area - subscribers can navigate upon it using our RT-Nav app. It shows the bottom topography/depths, structures, as well as daytime and night-time swordfish zones to fish. You can buy the paper version at the seminar for $20 I believe - all the monies go towards Everyday Heroes - a veterans fund.

All the best,
Tom Hilton


----------



## Eastern Tackle

That is an incredible event. If I am not mistaken Tim G from above went to it last year :thumbsup:

Hiltons rocks!!!! Hopefully that map will be available to the rest who cant make it in some form


----------



## Tim_G

Yes sir. The Texas Sword Seminar is the real deal and so is Hilton's Offshore. I agree with Tom; if you're serious about learning about swordfish, attending this seminar is definitely worth your time. It's a very fun event and a great opportunity to learn from some of the best from TX to south FL. GET TIGHT SUCKAS!

The best advice I can give to those new to swordfishing is to listen to the local experts who are willing to share (e.g. Chris V), don't overthink it, and spend lots of time on the water.


----------



## Tom Hilton

Eastern - the electronic version of the swordfish charts are available via "Zoom" charts inside of the Hiltonsoffshore.com website. Click on the "Z" and it will hyperlink to the swordfish chart - click "Save Map" and it will save the chart to your account on our server which can then be downloaded into your iPad to navigate upon using our nav app RT-Nav.
Tom


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

I highly recommend going to the seminar. Weeking warriors/newbies came out of there catching 200+# swords, day and night, primarily day, on their next outing. Highly informative and the source is one of the best in the world right now (Booby Trap fishing team).


----------



## Scruggspc

I love the booby trap videos on YouTube.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Tom Hilton said:


> Eastern - the electronic version of the swordfish charts are available via "Zoom" charts inside of the Hiltonsoffshore.com website. Click on the "Z" and it will hyperlink to the swordfish chart - click "Save Map" and it will save the chart to your account on our server which can then be downloaded into your iPad to navigate upon using our nav app RT-Nav.
> Tom


I'm trying to figure out where to find this. Is this in the navigator or is it something else?


----------



## recess

Sniper once u login look to the SE of Venice and you'll see a big "Z" that says Mississippi delta east swordfish. Click on the Z and your there.


----------



## sniperpeeps

recess said:


> Sniper once u login look to the SE of Venice and you'll see a big "Z" that says Mississippi delta east swordfish. Click on the Z and your there.


10-4, thank you


----------



## syrupdawg

Well got the boat ready this weekend to hopefully make our first swordfish trip next weekend. Made up leaders tonight and will be prepping all week I assume. Maybe I'll be halfway prepared! 

Here's the leaders we made with a few different size circle hooks.


----------



## Haymal

We are going as well! Either leaving out Friday evening or saturday early. We are heading south west probably near the noble driller but plan on doing some daytime sword fishing to the north east a bit of the petronus rig, thanks to Tom hiltons charts! Thanks Tom, your charts are awesome!!! We will be on our 46' hatteras blue hull named after my two daughters, Haymal! Call us if you see us! Tight lines!!!!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

Haymal said:


> We are going as well! Either leaving out Friday evening or saturday early. We are heading south west probably near the noble driller


230 miles? Awfully long way for just a weekend trip with no money on the line!


----------



## Haymal

Sounds like the noble driller ii has moved. They were at 167 miles end of summer. We will stay north of 150 miles.


----------



## syrupdawg

Haymal said:


> We are going as well! Either leaving out Friday evening or saturday early. We are heading south west probably near the noble driller but plan on doing some daytime sword fishing to the north east a bit of the petronus rig, thanks to Tom hiltons charts! Thanks Tom, your charts are awesome!!! We will be on our 46' hatteras blue hull named after my two daughters, Haymal! Call us if you see us! Tight lines!!!!


I think y'all will be farther west than we will be. We will be somewhere around the spur. I'm looking at charts trying to decide a general area to setup our nighttime drift. Its our first ever sword trip so got a lot to figure out!


----------



## Haymal

Good luck!


----------



## syrupdawg

Haymal said:


> Good luck!


Thank you and yall too!


----------

